# Violetta l/s just went perm!



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

I was looking over lippies on the reg mac site and saw it! Then checked the pro site and same there!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry everyone it's just for Vday ={

But if you don't have it now, grab it!! It's a must!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 20, 2010)

yes! thanks momma I must have this. Ump the Amp isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 20, 2010)

I want this color but have no idea how to wear it. Any suggestions.

NC50 for refrence.


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_yes! thanks momma I must have this. Ump the Amp isn't cutting it anymore_

 
Don't have this one either. I need to quit playing and try these colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear Violetta with Magenta l/l blended very well obviously. For the night out I add Funtabulous dazzleglass.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2010)

My Mac store sells Violetta permanently so I'm happy about that.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jan 20, 2010)

Violetta...once it touches my skin, it turns more pinkish than I would like. **sigh**


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I wear Violetta with Magenta l/l blended very well obviously. For the night out I add Funtabulous dazzleglass._

 
2nd!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I want this color but have no idea how to wear it. Any suggestions.

NC50 for refrence._

 
-I layer Blast O' Blue over mine--makes it more electric purple-blurple. Extra: Fast Friends l/g from Hello Kitty over it.
-Then I layer Faultlessly F/W l/s over followed by So This Season l/g, I just get a nice medium purple.
-Or Icescape l/g and Totally It l/g together on top.
-Or layer over Electro l/s for a raddish-y pink

Endless options! DO NOT GET TAUGHT OUT OF GETTING THIS COLOR! Even if you feel discouraged GET IT!!! Fight your feelings!! FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHT TO HAVE THIS!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_yes! thanks momma I must have this. Ump the Amp isn't cutting it anymore_

 





 Omg...what have you done?

You gave me an idea!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I want this color but have no idea how to wear it. Any suggestions.

NC50 for refrence._

 
I just layered Violetta over Up the Amp and Girl About Town!
HOT HOT HOT!

Gotta love blue undertones!

Layering Violetta over Girl About Town gets really close to Magenta pencil's color!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I want this color but have no idea how to wear it. Any suggestions.

NC50 for refrence._

 
I love wearing straight out of the tube, I'm between nc45 and nc50, i toss some black liner on the eyes and i'm out the door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you want a more put together look, then try Beet or Magenta lipliner underneath for a bright look. Or if I want to deepen it, I will put Current lipliner under it. It's so smooth on the lips, i usually forgo the lipgloss.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_





 Omg...what have you done?

You gave me an idea!



I just layered Violetta over Up the Amp and Girl About Town!
HOT HOT HOT!

Gotta love blue undertones!

Layering Violetta over Girl About Town gets really close to Magenta pencil's color!_

 

Thanks for the additional ideas!


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 21, 2010)

Any of you guys have pictures (or know where pics are posted), so that I could see what it looks like with darker skin
Thanks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_Any of you guys have pictures (or know where pics are posted), so that I could see what it looks like with darker skin
Thanks!_

 
So far this blog, wish I had a camera!
CosmeticQT Life of a Makeup Addict: THE LOVE OF VIOLETTA


----------



## Film_Noir (Jan 23, 2010)

I ordered it yesterday along with Intricate L/S and Icescape L/G, can't wait to wear them!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 24, 2010)

I love to use Violetta with either a Magenta Lipliner or even Currant


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2010)

aaww shoot just for v-day ? there's no love in that .  that's why i couldn't find it anywhere and the MAC girls had no idea what the hell i was talking about =\  !


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_aaww shoot just for v-day ? there's no love in that .  that's why i couldn't find it anywhere and the MAC girls had no idea what the hell i was talking about =  !_

 
YES! I inquired two days ago about Violetta and the collection was dead to the world except online!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_Any of you guys have pictures (or know where pics are posted), so that I could see what it looks like with darker skin
Thanks!_

 





I have a couple pics of myself wearing it on my blog:
Faces from Aziajs: About Face: Violetta Tutorial


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2010)

I know MAC has added some pro colors to the latest schematic.  Maybe Violetta was one of them.  I know I saw some pro eyeshadows.  It's an awesome color.  It looks great with Electric Fuchsia lipglass from Spring Coulour Forecast.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Violetta l/s is pretty!! Everyone should get this at your local PRO store stat!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Violette paired with Comet Blue / Blast O' Blue - WIN!


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 18, 2010)

It's been OOS forever!


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethystkisses* 

 
_It's been OOS forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!!!  I've been looking for it for two months now.  I've been to the Pro store, called them several times, and this morning just called the Pro customer service line, all to no avail.  I should have bought it when I had it in my hot little hand several months ago.  Customer service said it isn't discontinued, but they have no idea when it will be back in stock.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4448600494/

Violetta Lipstick mixed with Rebel Lipstick is SUPER HAWT w/ Magenta Lip Liner.(See Pic Above)

Also, Electric Fuchsia Lipglass that came out w/ Spring Colour forecast looks drool worthy


----------

